# Newbie from the West Coast



## codfather (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!
Just got logged in and hope to make some connections with other Cigarbox Guitar builders. I'm already a contributing member at cigarboxnation.com and have fallen in love with these types of instruments and that whole time period. I've built 4 now and am working on 5,6 &7 at the same time. What a joy it is to create these one of a kind works of art that also bring music into our lives! Any connections would be appreciated.....Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello codfather...love that forum name! ....seems more *east coast *to me, but I'm not up on my knowledge of commercial fishing. 

Welcome to the forum...ENJOY and post often!

There doesn't seem to be many threads about cigar box guitars in the forum (that I can remember) but because I just wrote this, there will likely be posts telling me how wrong I am....LOL

I saw a fellow in Memphis that played a cigar box guitar that he built. Fantastic player. I'll try to remember his name and post a link. He had one string that acted as a "drone".

Here he is...playing on Beale St. ...in the same location that I saw him. Very nice fellow. Spent a lot of time talking to him.
[video=youtube;mGDj34PZtG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGDj34PZtG8&feature=related[/video]

Please post some pics of your builds.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## codfather (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the video clip Dave.....I'm not sure but I think the player in the video is Richard Johnson, he is well known in CBG circles around the USA and Canada.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

codfather said:


> Thanks for the video clip Dave.....I'm not sure but I think the player in the video is Richard Johnson, he is well known in CBG circles around the USA and Canada.


Yes...it is Richard Johnston. The necks of his guitars are made with 2 broom stcks.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## codfather (Sep 23, 2010)

I did a DIY Cigarbox guitar workshop with some kids this summer through the Quadra Community Center summer rec program. They built guitars using wooden necks and cardboard boxes. Two days of mayhem and fun...LOL. I even made up a Piezo pickup I could slip under their bridges so we could amp them up through my Roland Micro Cube. They had a ball hamming it up!


----------



## codfather (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is a picture of my Canjo......built from a Cookie tin with a Mahogany neck and Oak fretboard.









This is pic of a mini resonator guitar I built for my little Grandaughter. It is made from a wooden chocolate box. The resonator is made from a Laphroig Scotch Whiskey tube top and a silver inkwell top for the puck.


----------

